
In Praise of Blue Notes: What Makes Music Sad? - tintinnabula
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/17/arts/music/in-praise-of-blue-notes-what-makes-music-sad.html
======
colund
...discovered Nick Drake - Pink Moon...

~~~
mosdave
great news! turns out this article wasn't a complete waste of time and energy.

------
Yaa101
Minor Chords?

